# Bizutage du Global. (Feuilleton à suite)



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

_Note de lecture.
La scène se passe dans un forum discret, un de ces lieux calmes et reposants, un havre monacal, eclairé de blanc, et modéré notamment par l'intrépide MichelanWebO. Lequel, en véritable Zorro, s'est offert pour enseigner à GlobalCut, petit nioube vert, les rudiments de la charte, le maniement du ciseau, et l'art consommé de la co-modération.
Le floodeur, plus connu pour sa dextre, est paradoxalement plus rapide à assimiler la technique du parapluie que l'envoyage de bouts de discussions dans les bananes à flood.
Au moment où le lecteur commence sa lecture, le méchant supermodérateur a décidé de venir attaquer le Global dans son frigo, le forum de l'OS perdu. Il a pris soin de s'accompagner d'un complice. C'est la technique de la tenaille rampante._



Ou presque.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Global


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Dis donc, il fait drolement beau chez toi.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Calme et volupté.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Et puis c'est bien rangé.


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

aaaah ! C'est ici que ça se passe !


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Je peux inviter des potes ?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Banane


toi-même :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

oh !  poildep !


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Quel zazard, t'étais pas aux zuzeurs ?


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

what a surprise !


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, banane. J'allais pas dire à iTof et les autres : venez les gars, on va voir la cave de Global !


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

je ne devrais même pas être sur macgé :mouais:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, banane. J'allais pas dire à iTof et les autres : venez les gars, on va voir la cave de Global !


 ah ben non hein !


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Tu crois que le taf se fait tout seul, des fois ? J'en rêve...


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

ben j'ai lu des histoires où des petits lutins faisaient tout pendant la nuit... mais j'y crois pus.


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi ce bordel ? Je croyais être dans un forum technique !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est bien rangé.



t'as vu ça, tu peux être fier


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

Z'êtes pas bien ici?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce bordel ? Je croyais être dans un forum technique !!!


 Attend, j'essaye de bannir le type en violet, après je m'occupe des autre 

C'est vrai ça, j'ai encore jamais banni


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Je ne suis pas suffisamment familier des Macs, et je suis le seul de ma boîte à utiliser notre unique vieux G3.
Celui-ci me fait la tête : il ne veut plus booter sous MacOS 9.2 (dossier avec point d'interrogation) et pourtant, le mode Classic se lance sous MacOSX et le DD se monte au démarrage...

Je suis embêté car je ne peux pas réinstaller OS9.2 par dessus, sans devoir formater...


Tout s'est passé lors d'un redémarrage OS9 -> OSX puis OSX -> OS9... sauf que le 2nd redémarrage n'a pas marché...
Avant de faire le reboot vers OSX, j'ai interrompu une "indexation du disque" mais je ne sais plus de quel disque (serait-ce le problème justement si c'était le disque OS9 ?)

Avez-vous des indications, conseils ou des outils qui me permettraient de résoudre ce problème s'il-vous-plaît ?


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes pas bien ici?



Tiens, un webO !  Et quasi tout nu, en plus !


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

oups, je me suis trompé de forum. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas suffisamment familier des Macs, et je suis le seul de ma boîte à utiliser notre unique vieux G3.
> Celui-ci me fait la tête : il ne veut plus booter sous MacOS 9.2 (dossier avec point d'interrogation) et pourtant, le mode Classic se lance sous MacOSX et le DD se monte au démarrage...
> 
> Je suis embêté car je ne peux pas réinstaller OS9.2 par dessus, sans devoir formater...
> ...



Enf...    :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enf...    :love:


 Enfants de la patrie ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas un peu fini ce bazar... y en a qui voudrait aller se coucher ici...    :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu fini ce bazar... y en a qui voudrait aller se coucher ici...    :hein:  :sleep:


 Bah du coup on peux plus fermer


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un webO !  Et quasi tout nu, en plus !



 :love: J'arrive ma Rezbouille violette...  :love: Mmm. mais comment faites-vous pour avoir une peau si lisse, si douce. 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Enfants de la patrie ?



_Sur nos Monts..._ 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> oups, je me suis trompé de forum. :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas suffisamment familier des Macs, et je suis le seul de ma boîte à utiliser notre unique vieux G3.
> Celui-ci me fait la tête : il ne veut plus booter sous MacOS 9.2 (dossier avec point d'interrogation) et pourtant, le mode Classic se lance sous MacOSX et le DD se monte au démarrage...
> 
> Je suis embêté car je ne peux pas réinstaller OS9.2 par dessus, sans devoir formater...
> ...



As-tu installé correctement ton Norton. Dans le doute, refais une install.


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir...

sur mon PB ya un petit bouton tout plat tout rond avec un trait vertical dedans, je sais pas à quoi ça sert... ?   

Si un gentil macUser peut me donner un coup de main...   j'en serais ravie...    


Merci de votre réponse :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> As-tu installé correctement ton Norton. Dans le doute, refais une install.


 salaud    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Enfants de la patrie ?



enflammé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

T'es libre quand pour le coup de main ? :rose:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu fini ce bazar... y en a qui voudrait aller se coucher ici...    :hein:  :sleep:



Oh, un concombre


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

WebO, salopiaud ! Fallait laisser global se débrouiller, c'était son bizutage !


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es libre quand pour le coup de main ? :rose:



Ben quand tu veux mon Globalounet :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

WebO, salopiaud ! Fallait laisser global se débrouiller, c'était son bizutage !  

S'il avait pas fait une demande de modération j'aurais rien vu... 



			
				Globalounet a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un gars en violet qui essaye de flooder dans un forum technique
> J'y crois pas


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben quand tu veux mon Globalounet :love:


Un coup demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> S'il avait pas fait une demande de modération j'aurais rien vu...



euh c'était pour voir si mon mail marchait bien


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un coup demain ?


 Demain j'ai piscine :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> euh c'était pour voir si mon mail marchait bien



Ça a l'air bon...    :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> euh c'était pour voir si mon mail marchait bien


 c'est ça, c'est ça... donneuse !


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Demain j'ai piscine :hein:



à mon avis tu dois avoir les pattes palmées...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air bon...    :love:


 Ca fait pas de mal :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

si je comprends bien je peux me brosser pour avoir une réponse à ma question???


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air bon...    :love:



Global...
C'est pas digne de toi, de prévenir tonton webO.
C'est pour ton bien, qu'on fait ça. Tu peux pas te cacher derrière l'épaule de ton géant, comme ça ! 
De quoi ça à l'air, si vite. On a même pas pu rigoler plus d'une demie-heure ! Ça fait éjac-prec !
Bon, on pourrait faire des aller et retours, hein. Je refusionne les deux fils, TU les scindes, pour qu'ils reviennent ici, je vais chercher bilbo, on ferme on découpe on éparpille dans tout classic. WebO rassemble, re-scinde plusieurs fois dans le Bar (c'est la technique de la dispersion inversée), on ouvre un fil de commentaires parallèles ici, un autre chez les modos, on en discute en chat, et demain, on regarde les dégats.
Et Amok fait le ménage.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> si je comprends bien je peux me brosser pour avoir une réponse à ma question???



Ici... oui...   

Mais tu sais si bien le faire dans les forums techniques...  :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Quand je pense que j'ai écris de toi que tu étais un jaguar, le seigneur du flood, un combattant héroïque, général de cavalerie, et que tu me balances par mp aux gardes suisses, non mais j'en reviens pas.
Carletito, moi qui croyais que tu étais un vrai voyou, qu'on pouvait compter sur toi!
Je suis déçu, terriblement décu.


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Global...
> C'est pas digne de toi, de prévenir tonton webO.
> C'est pour ton bien, qu'on fait ça. Tu peux pas te cacher derrière l'épaule de ton géant, comme ça !
> De quoi ça à l'air, si vite. On a même pas pu rigoler plus d'une demie-heure !


C'est vrai quoi ! On avait un peu d'exotisme sur mac OS classic.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

On parle de moutons et de flood ... serais-je au paradis ?


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Psst... C'est quoi la question d'élène ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> si je comprends bien je peux me brosser pour avoir une réponse à ma question???




quelle question ? :rose:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut s'est laissé bouffer par le système.


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quelle question ? :rose:


 T'occupe ! On est au bar, t'as aucune responsabilité, ici.


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Tiens... le titre a changé. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai quoi ! On avait un peu d'exotisme sur mac OS classic.



La MGZ c'est bien...  Le clan aussi. 

pour le reste, j'arrive pas à suivre.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est ça, bouffer par le système. Et le pire. La neutralité confédérale.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Global...
> C'est pas digne de toi, de prévenir tonton webO.
> C'est pour ton bien, qu'on fait ça. Tu peux pas te cacher derrière l'épaule de ton géant, comme ça !
> De quoi ça à l'air, si vite. On a même pas pu rigoler plus d'une demie-heure !
> ...



En réalité j'avais pas pensé prévenir Webo. Je pensais que les violet avaient également un avertissement et que donc tu le verrais


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... le titre a changé. :love:



T'as remarqué aussi ? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En réalité j'avais pas pensé prévenir Webo. Je pensais que les violet avaient également un avertissement et que donc tu le verrais



Quand bien même s'il avait reçu un mail aussi, tout le monde sait que je modère plus vite que mon ombre, tout en étant Suisse. C'est magnifique non?  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Tiens toi qui veux scinder, t'avais pas un sujet à remonter ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand bien même s'il avait reçu un mail aussi, tout le monde sait que je modère plus vite que mon ombre, tout en étant Suisse. C'est magnifique non?  :love:


 et oui 
j'ai même du mal à fermer des sujets


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi qui veux scinder, t'avais pas un sujet à remonter ?


 ouais, ça commence à ramollir, ici.


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quelle question ? :rose:






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir...
> 
> sur mon PB ya un petit bouton tout plat tout rond avec un trait vertical dedans en haut à droite , je sais pas à quoi ça sert... ?
> 
> ...




   je suis là


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi qui veux scinder, t'avais pas un sujet à remonter ?



keskirakontelui? :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis là


 Appuye dessus tu verras bien. Mais il faut pas que ça bip plus de 5 fois


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> keskirakontelui? :hein:


 mésitussé


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En réalité j'avais pas pensé prévenir Webo. Je pensais que les violet avaient également un avertissement et que donc tu le verrais



Ouais, bien sûr !  On reçoit des avertissements par mail pour tous les signalements postés dans tous les forums. Et c'est doublé par SMS ! 

Quel nioube de modo, ce Global ! Tu vois, quand j'y pense, d'où elle est partie, cette histoire d'aller flooder dans Classic ? De ce que tu ne pense que tu es toujours limité à un post toutes les 30 secondes...
Ou alors, peut-etre que Benjamin a créé un statut spécial pour toi, de modo nioubie ?  
Non, il l'aurait colle à iMax aussi, à ce moment là. Et à naas.  :love:
Non, naas est un vrai floodeur, pas possible. iMax aussi. Non, il a du te le coller qu'à toi.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça commence à ramollir, ici.



Comment tu sais...  Maceeelllenneeuuuuu... un coup de main please...  :love:



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et oui
> j'ai même du mal à fermer des sujets


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Si je te dis que je peux pas poster plus que toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

bon, sinon, Global, je me porte volontaire pour que tu testes le bann. :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, Global, je me porte volontaire pour que tu testes le bann. :love:




Moi ausii Globalounet      BAnnis moi oh !!! bannis moi


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais...  Maceeelllenneeuuuuu... un coup de main please...  :love:




Héhé©

Je dis ça, je dis rien, hein ! :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausii Globalounet      BAnnis moi oh !!! bannis moi


 Arrête stp, j'ai un début d'érection. :rose:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Ah, veulent des pack autoban gratos, les deux-là !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

un p'ti ban collectif :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Héhé©
> 
> Je dis ça, je dis rien, hein ! :love:



Faut qu'on cause...     Non, mais alors là...   






  Non, mais là...






... elle penche pas du bon côté...  

Pourtant tu sais bien...  



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Arrête stp, j'ai un début d'érection. :rose:



Toi aussi?  Mais juste un doigt...


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas possible, l'autoban gratos, mes chéris. C'est comme la psychanalyse, il faut payer pour que ça marche. Et puis on l'a encore refusé à Moquette aujourd'hui. Et en plus, on a fait une relance du plan marketing discrete. Alors pas de gratuit, non non, vous rentrez vous coucher tous seuls et quand vous voulez !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible, l'autoban gratos, mes chéris. C'est comme la psychanalyse, il faut payer pour que ça marche. Et puis on l'a encore refuse à Moquette aujourd'hui. Et en plus, on a fait une relance du plan marketing discrete. Alors pas de gratuit, non non, vous rentrez vous couchez tous seuls et quand vous voulez !



ben mince je paye moi   et c'est quoi cette pastille violette à coté de mon speudo... ? :hein:

Une sucette géante peut être...?


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors pas de gratuit, non non, vous rentrez vous coucher tous seuls et quand vous voulez !


Alors c'est maintenant. 




Pfffffffff, _prendez_


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben mince je paye moi   et c'est quoi cette pastille violette à coté de mon speudo... ? :hein:
> 
> Une sucette géante peut être...?



Justement, je me posais la question pas plus tard que tout à l'heure. Perso, j'ai le choix de ne pas l'afficher. Je ne l'affiche donc pas, et ce nonobstant le fait qu'elle irait si bien à mon teint. 
Mais revenons à nos moutons. Ou nos renards. :love:
Tu payes pour aimer, chérie. Mais en platonique. Les séances de SM, c'est en supplément. Normal. :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit



Petit bras. :rateau: :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle est verte l'herbe de nos prairies. 

Bisous mon poildep. :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je me posais la question pas plus tard que tout à l'heure. Perso, j'ai le choix de ne pas l'afficher. Je ne l'affiche donc pas, et ce nonobstant le fait qu'elle irait si bien à mon teint.
> Mais revenons à nos moutons. Ou nos renards. :love:
> Tu payes pour aimer, chérie. Mais en platonique. Les séances de SM, c'est en supplément. Normal. :love:




Chérie....       oui bon...  demain, enfin ce matin, dans 5 heures ... :hein:  séance de piquage à 6heures...  alors je vous laisse Gros Bras...    


douce nuit :love:


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

un thread très instructif...   vive MacGé, puit de savoir sans fond ou je me noie :mouais:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça commence à ramollir, ici.



Une remontée de sujet, y'a rien de tel pour digérer. :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une remontée de sujet, y'a rien de tel pour digérer. :rateau:



Burp ! :sick:


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

ce sujet me semble un poil floudé


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

:affraid: mais que fait il au bar ? :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas suffisamment familier des Macs, et je suis le seul de ma boîte à utiliser notre unique vieux G3.
> Celui-ci me fait la tête : il ne veut plus booter sous MacOS 9.2 (dossier avec point d'interrogation) et pourtant, le mode Classic se lance sous MacOSX et le DD se monte au démarrage...
> 
> Je suis embêté car je ne peux pas réinstaller OS9.2 par dessus, sans devoir formater...
> ...



Poildep, je déplace ton message dans le forum Adéquat où tu auras plus de chances d'obtenir une réponse. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> demain, on regarde les dégats. Et Amok fait le ménage.



On dit : "Monsieur Amok"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Ca n'a pas été bien loin finalement 

Allez je ferme  [edit: en attendant mieux  ]


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Global, tu peux pas te laisser faire comme ça. Amok te refile un fil complètement inutile, qui dépare totalement dans ton frigo tout bien rangé, et toi, tu le fermes et c'est tout ? Non, les fils de flood, c'est au Bar. Si tu le gardes, tonton WebO va te disputer. Allez, je fais un geste, je le ramène dans son environnement naturel.


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Et puis je ne peux pas laisser un truc comme ça 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> As-tu installé correctement ton Norton. Dans le doute, refais une install.



trainer dans les forums techniques...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Il est naze ton sujet de toute façon 
Même pas un vrai sujet de flood :sleep:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est naze ton sujet de toute façon
> Même pas un vrai sujet de flood :sleep:



c'est clair


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Oh, le titre a encore changé... :love:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez fini d'embêter GlobalCut ?!?! Non mais !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est un topic magique  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Euh ! y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider à flooder un petit coup ????? :rose:  :rose: 
Encore 37 posts et j'arrive à 10.000 ... :rateau:   
... ... et j'abandonne ce p..... de "vieux briscard" !!!! :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider à flooder un petit coup ????? :rose:  :rose:
> Encore 37 posts et j'arrive à 10.000 ... :rateau:
> ... ... et j'abandonne ce p..... de "vieux briscard" !!!! :love:



pas de problème!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

Ah et au fait thebig, j'ai vu le film de ton pseudo et j'ai pas trop compris, enfin il se passe rien dans ce film lol


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème!


Arf ! Merci !!!    ... je te reconnais bien là !!!!!!!  
  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci !!!    ... je te reconnais bien là !!!!!!!
> :love:



je suis au service de la veuve de l'orphelin et du thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ah et au fait thebig, j'ai vu le film de ton pseudo et j'ai pas trop compris, enfin il se passe rien dans ce film lol


Quoi ????? Qu'entend-je ??? Que lis-je ?????   
(ps : t'as de la chance que je suis ici pour flooder à mort, sinon je t'aurais servi 4 pages sur le sujet !!!!! :rateau: )    :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est un fil pour poser des questions...   

:love: mon ZEBig...


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Arf© ! 
Salut TheBIg !  
Moi aussi je vais t'aider à arriver aux 10000, en même temps, moi, ça me rapprochera des 5000 !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Hélène !  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ????? Qu'entend-je ??? Que lis-je ?????
> (ps : t'as de la chance que je suis ici pour flooder à mort, sinon je t'aurais servi 4 pages sur le sujet !!!!! :rateau: )    :love:


Ben ouai mais il faut avouer que sa a ni queux ni tête, mais bon c'est pas un mauvais film


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !
> Salut TheBIg !
> Moi aussi je vais t'aider à arriver aux 10000, en même temps, moi, ça me rapprochera des 5000 !


Arf ! ça c'est du boulot !!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love: 
Mon fils vient de me téléphoner en me demandant si j'avais pas honte !!!   :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouai mais il faut avouer que sa a ni queux ni tête, mais bon c'est pas un mauvais film



Râlalala !!! 
Ces jeunes, toute une culture à refaire ! :sick:

_C'est pas un mauvais film_ 
:mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouai mais il faut avouer que sa a ni queux ni tête, mais bon c'est pas un mauvais film



  ... pas un mauvais film ...    ...ce film mythique qui fait que quand je le regarde je dois faire attention en me levant de mon fauteuil à ne pas glisser dans ma bave ... Tiens ! rien que pour la gueule de "Jésus" je me le taperais bien une 499ième fois ...


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hélène !  :love:




 MAcmarco c LouLou     :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ça c'est du boulot !!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:
> Mon fils vient de me téléphoner en me demandant si j'avais pas honte !!!   :rateau:




Arf© !!! 
Parce qu'il te surveille en plus ! 
T'as pas assez des amerlocks ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Râlalala !!!
> Ces jeunes, toute une culture à refaire ! :sick:


Pffffff ... ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Râlalala !!!
> Ces jeunes, toute une culture à refaire ! :sick:
> 
> _C'est pas un mauvais film_
> :mouais:




Ben quoi c'est marrant mais c'est con


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !!!
> Parce qu'il te surveille en plus !


De temps en temps, il vient jeter un coup d'oeil ... j'avoue que parfois ça me gêne ... hihi !!! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcmarco c LouLou     :love:




Noooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnn ??????!!!! 

M'enfin ! :hein: 

_J'vais l'dire à ta mère !!!!!_     :love:

Comment ça va ma p'tite Loulou ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi c'est marrant mais c'est con


Tiens, je vais un jour venir chez toi pisser sur ta carpette .... tu vas voir comme c'est con !!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi c'est marrant mais c'est con



Ben ouais, mais c'est ça qui est bon !  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais un jour venir chez toi pisser sur ta carpette .... tu vas voir comme c'est con !!!!



Lol, on se fait un bowling?


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pas un mauvais film ...    ...ce film mythique qui fait que quand je le regarde je dois faire attention en me levant de mon fauteuil à ne pas glisser dans ma bave ... Tiens ! rien que pour la gueule de "Jésus" je me le taperais bien une 499ième fois ...



ça me fait penser que je ne l'ai jamais vu... je crois que je vais postuler pour le prix _le plus en retard dans le "visionnage" de films cultes_
:rateau:

sinon zebig, ça affute*?




_*nkk powered_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAcmarco c LouLou     :love:


Arf ! Bonjour Hélène ... ... t'en fais pas ! continue avec macmarco ... je ne suis ici que pour flooder un coup ... :love:


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, il vient jeter un coup d'oeil ... j'avoue que parfois ça me gêne ... hihi !!! :rose:



Ah bon???   
C'est cool  Bonjour le fils à The Big...  

Au fait c'est quoi son pseudo????    


Salut The Big  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> sinon zebig, ça affute*?


... "ça affûte" plutôt que "ça usine" (comme dirait sonny) ...  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

ça va abraser ici


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Lol, on se fait un bowling?


hé là... si en plus vous mélangez les frères Coen et Michael Moore (c'est bien l'auteur de -- attention titre en vf -- _un jeu de quillespour Colombine_ non ?)

:rateau:

je vous aime je vous aime :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon???
> C'est cool  Bonjour le fils à The Big...
> Au fait c'est quoi son pseudo????
> Salut The Big  :love:  :love:  :love:


Pfffff ... il est même pas enregistré ...   ... paraît "qu'il travaille ... lui !!!" :rose: 
Non mais ...  
....Nexka ...  :love:  :love:  :love:  (tant que la bébête à casquette n'est pas dans les parages, j'en profite ... :rateau: )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Lol, on se fait un bowling?


...ça peut se faire !!! ... en général j'ai toujours mes boules sur moi ..... :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff ... il est même pas enregistré ...   ... paraît "qu'il travaille ... lui !!!" :rose:
> Non mais ...
> ....Nexka ...  :love:  :love:  :love:  (tant que la bébête à casquette n'est pas dans les parages, j'en profite ... :rateau: )



ça manque à ta collec ça un spyrodactylo   

_p.s. : fais gaffe nexka elle embrasse pas
p.s. : mais qu'est-ce qu'elle... ARRRRGGHHHHHHH_


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnn ??????!!!!
> 
> M'enfin ! :hein:
> 
> ...





Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   

elle est dans les escaliers    
je vais très bien    et toi ??


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça peut se faire !!! ... en général j'ai toujours mes boules sur moi ..... :rateau:


 j'suis peut être indiscret mais :rose: tu fais quoi de la quille 


un petit cadeau bonus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça manque à ta collec ça un spyrodactylo


Arfffffffffffff !!!! au moins j'aurais un collaborateur zélé !!!!! Arf !!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça peut se faire !!! ... en général j'ai toujours mes boules sur moi ..... :rateau:



on sinon on se fait un billard c'est comme tu veux  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je ne peux pas laisser un truc comme ça





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je fais un geste, je le ramène dans son environnement naturel.





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, je déplace ton message dans le forum Adéquat où tu auras plus de chances d'obtenir une réponse.



J'ai vomi.


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

fallait attendre que quelqu'un vienne nous bassiner mon bon WebO


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi.


Arf ! J'avais une petite faim subite ......   
ps : merci d'avoir réchauffé les morceaux, Webo !!!!!!      
ps : mais c'est dégueu !!!!


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça manque à ta collec ça un spyrodactylo
> 
> _p.s. : fais gaffe nexka elle embrasse pas
> p.s. : mais qu'est-ce qu'elle... ARRRRGGHHHHHHH_




LOL  Je suis morte de rire devant mon écran     Mais bon j'ai pas compris...   Qu'est que je koi??      


The Big??  T'en fait pas pour mon dragounet violet. Je  *me** donne le droit à quelques petites incartades  :love: :love:


* Euh attention Spyro, c'est valable *que* pour moi


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je vais redéménager ce thread. Le bar n'est pas une poubelle, c'est un endroit respectable.    

Il est grand temps de remettre de l'ordre ici !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> on sinon on se fait un billard c'est comme tu veux  :rateau:


Plutôt un golf, si ça ne te dérange pas ... je connais un gars qui a 18 nièces !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

bon je vous laisse finir ce flood sans moi je dois aller en cours  :sleep:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt un golf, si ça ne te dérange pas ... je connais un gars qui a 18 nièces !!!!!!      :love:





un Golf? bof, en fait pas de sport pour moi... 

J'ai encore faim alors nn trou normand suffira je suis pas en forme aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais redéménager ce thread. Le bar n'est pas une poubelle, c'est un endroit respectable.
> 
> Il est grand temps de remettre de l'ordre ici !



Tu déplaces dans Rendez-Vous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais redéménager ce thread. Le bar n'est pas une poubelle, c'est un endroit respectable.
> Il est grand temps de remettre de l'ordre ici !


Euh ! ... salut Paul ...   :rose:  :rose:  ... encore 5 minutes s'il te plaît ...    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais redéménager ce thread
> 
> Tiens, on dirait que les modérateurs ont un nouveau sponsor | coach


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bon je vous laisse finir ce flood sans moi je dois aller en cours  :sleep:


...encore merci pour le coup de pouce ...   ... je te revaudrai çà !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...encore merci pour le coup de pouce ...   ... je te revaudrai çà !!!


derien !


Physique/Chimie - Bio me voilaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt un golf, si ça ne te dérange pas ... je connais un gars qui a 18 nièces !!!!!!      :love:



bon, pour le moment tes enfants t'appellent... mais si ils appellent leur mère hein, ? tu n'auras même plus droit au netbanking sans surveillance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon, pour le moment tes enfants t'appellent... mais si ils appellent leur mère hein, ? tu n'auras même plus droit au netbanking sans surveillance


...aarghhh !!! Tu fiches les boules là Nephou !!!! :affraid:  :affraid: 
...si ma femme lisait le dixième de ce que je raconte ici ... (pourtant en tout bien tout honneur !!!) ... ben je suis mort !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

une petite mort n'a jamais fait de mal à personne :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une petite mort n'a jamais fait de mal à personne :rateau:


La "petite" ... non !!!    
Mais moi je te parle de la mort horrible par asphyxie, une souris à 3 boutons coincée dans le fond de la gorge ... et mes soundsticks dans le derrière... :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt un golf, si ça ne te dérange pas ... je connais un gars qui a 18 nièces !!!!!!      :love:



   :love: 
Oula, lui il doit morfler pour les étrennes !...    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Oula, lui il doit morfler pour les étrennes !...    :rateau:


Ben non ! il les emmène au golf !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

au golf  notre *golf* !? :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au golf  notre [color:green]golf[/color] !? :affraid:



pareil, j'avais lu "voir golf"...    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au golf  notre *golf* !? :affraid:



 :affraid:  ... purée, les pauvres !!!!! ... :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (tant que la bébête à casquette n'est pas dans les parages, j'en profite ... :rateau: )


*VU*  

Mais vraiment par hasard, si tu crois que je m'amuse à lire vos threads à flood


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Je suis content de voir que le thread reprend du poil de la bête 
enfin du bon flood :love:

C'est bon tu peux renvoyer dans Classic


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

Non rien ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content de voir que le thread reprend du poil de la bête
> enfin du bon flood :love:


... suis-je un bon élève ?????   :rose:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

... C'est juste pour participer !


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

_note pour lccm : zebig au moins il attend que je corrige mes contributions avant de me citer _



sinon; à ton service Global


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est juste pour participer !


...c'est le plus important !!!!!    
ps : p.... à quoi j'en suis réduit !!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

allez floodez bien...      fais trop beau pour rester enfermer...  :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  ... purée, les pauvres !!!!! ... :affraid:



Bon d'accord, le matériel de golf est un peu "vintage".. mais ceci dit, il semble nez en moins (  ) bien équipé...


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

le seul l'unique non pas Lui mais l'autre a dit:
			
		

> à quoi j'en suis réduit



Tu peux compter sur nous -- en fin je parle plutôt  au nom de nexka dite "la blanchisseuse", de roberta dite "leRobert" (à moins que ce ne soit "la rousse") et de lorna dite "trident ta gueule" -- pour te réduire à feu doux. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _note pour lccm : zebig au moins il attend que je corrige mes contributions avant de me citer _...



désolé nephou, excés de "floog" (flood + fougue)


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux compter sur nous -- en fin je parle plutôt  au nom de nexka dite "la blanchisseuse", de roberta dite "leRobert" (à moins que ce ne soit "la rousse") et de lorna dite "trident ta gueule" -- pour te réduire à feu doux. :love:


C'est The Big que l'on doit réduire??? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et de lorna dite "trident ta gueule" :love:


Arffffff !!!!! "Trident ta gueule" ....     trop fort !   :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> désolé nephou, excés de "floog" (flood + fougue)


moi je* serais plutôt excès lents en ce moment :rateau:





* non rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est The Big que l'on doit réduire??? :love: :love: :love:


J'en suis déjà "réduit" à flooder comme un malade ... alors s'il te plaît, n'en rajoute pas !!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffff !!!!! "Trident ta gueule" ....     trop fort !   :love:  :love:



Oui ! Excellent !    
TheBig, encore 7, ben non, 6(  ) !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non rien ....


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

gaffe ou je pète


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, encore 7, ben non, 6(  ) !!!



   ... ça vient ... ça vient ...    A mon âge faut pas trop forcer !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... suis-je un bon élève ?????   :rose:


 Oui, Bien :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Allez plus que 4 :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça vient ... ça vient ...    A mon âge faut pas trop forcer !!!!!!


 Et après tu comptes faire quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai posté ici et je suis sûr que personne ne s'en est aperçu


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Global !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai posté ici et je suis sûr que personne ne s'en est aperçu



Si, moi, j'avions vu !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

BZH j-16


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai posté ici et je suis sûr que personne ne s'en est aperçu


Faut dire aussi, à force de poster en bas de page...

Il faudrait supprimer le dernier post de chaque page et le mettre sur la page suivante !!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> BZH j-16



Yeah, cool !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

y'a des mauvaises places c'est vrai, c'est pour ça qu'il faut parfois insister


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire aussi, à force de poster en bas de page...
> 
> Il faudrait supprimer le dernier post de chaque page et le mettre sur la page suivante !!!



Ben moi, ça m'a pas empêché de te voir !  

En même temps, t'es un bon élève aussi, tu te cites !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

M**** on a perdu The Big


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, ça m'a pas empêché de te voir !
> 
> En même temps, t'es un bon élève aussi, tu te cites !


 Essayez de tout faire tenir en une phrase, après le flood devient compliqué à lire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobaCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a des mauvaises places c'est vrai, c'est pour ça qu'il faut parfois insister



  ?



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gaffe ou je pète


Ha ok, tu veux dire à coté de SM !     :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M**** on a perdu The Big



 Oui, c'est vrai ! 
Hé ho !!! TheBig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M**** on a perdu The Big


T'en fais pas ... je suis là ! Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde !!!!!    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M**** on a perdu The Big



Il doit répondre au MP de son fils probablement


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Il va jamais passer les 10.000  pov' vieux


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Essayez de tout faire tenir en une phrase, après le flood devient compliqué à lire



OK ! 
J'y 
penserai !


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M**** on a perdu The Big




Tu veux dire qu'ils y en a dix qui vont venir ici ? :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas ... je suis là ! Je ne raterais ça pour rien au monde !!!!!    :love:



Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M**** on a perdu The Big


Du moment qu'on n'oublie pas madame Freud !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

dediou plus que 2 :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il va jamais passer les 10.000  pov' vieux


Pff...Pfff ... Pfffff... vais claquer moi !!!!! :rateau: 
Allez, un petit coup en danseuse et j'y arrive ..... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'ils y en a dix qui vont venir ici ? :affraid:


 j'ai des réserves à la cave


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pff...Pfff ... Pfffff... vais claquer moi !!!!! :rateau:
> Allez, un petit coup en danseuse et j'y arrive ..... :love:


 Attention la tête, on à changé de page


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

j'aurais tout vu ici, même des vieux briscard flooder...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

une deux, une deux...


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

roulements de tambour


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pff...Pfff ... Pfffff... vais claquer moi !!!!! :rateau:
> Allez, un petit coup en danseuse et j'y arrive ..... :love:



    
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> roulements de tambour


 tadam...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

klaxons et cornes de brume...


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attention la tête, on à changé de page


Moi j'affiche 40 messages par page comme ça je me cogne deux fois moins souvent :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

p'têtre qu'il prévoit un strip-tease pour son 10.000eme post :rose: :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'affiche 40 messages par page comme ça je me cogne deux fois moins souvent :rateau:


Moi aussi, avant, mais ça ramait 2 fois plus


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'affiche 40 messages par page comme ça je me cogne deux fois moins souvent :rateau:


 ok, je te préviens dans 20 posts


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> p'têtre qu'il prévoit un strip-tease pour son 10.000eme post :rose: :love:



   
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais tout vu ici, même des vieux briscard flooder...



farpaitement choquant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> p'têtre qu'il prévoit un strip-tease pour son 10.000eme post :rose: :love:



changer de costume pour un vieux briscard, ça doit pas être facile...


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

And now, Ladies and Gentlemen, The Dude, Nude !!!!  :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

vous trouvez pas que ça sent le vénérable singe ici ?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vous trouvez pas que ça sent le vénérable singe ici ?    :rateau:



couillon, va


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> couillon, va



   
c'est trop d'honneur     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

P....... l'orgasme de la victoire ...     la gueule à terre mais des étoiles plein les yeux !!!!  
J'y suis ... enfin !!! Adieu "Vieux Briscard" de mes deux !!!!  A moi le "Vénérable Sage" ...  :rateau: 
L'occasion de prendre de nouvelles résolutions ... ne plus poster de nasivetés ... éviter le pipi-caca à ras du trottoir ... plus de calembours foireux ... rien que du sérieux, du tendre et du gnangnan...  
Merci à vous, toutes et tous ... merci d'abord pour les "coups de pouce" (  ) ... merci surtout d'être là depuis plus de 3 ans ...   
Je vous aime ..... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

THEBIG, THEBIG, THEBIG, THEBIG, THEBIG !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

bonjour a tous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> couillon, va






hoooo       

c'est comme sa qu'on parle?   

un bon exemple tiens !!!        :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Aaaaarrrghhhhh !!!!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :hosto: 
...je me suis tapé une phlébite !!!!!!!   
ps : j'ai toujours bien aimé ce mot ... phlébite !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ne plus poster de nasivetés ... éviter le pipi-caca à ras du trottoir ... plus de calembours foireux ...


C'est une bonne résolution ça ?? :mouais:

Reste comme t'es  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Christelle !


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Christelle !



Je suis cassée trop de boulot hier soir


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne résolution ça ?? :mouais:
> 
> Rest comme t'es  :love: :love: :love:



Oui, surtout, reste tel quel !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, surtout, reste tel quel !  :love:


Ah ! ...   ... vous m'aviez cru ??????


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! ...   ... vous m'aviez cru ??????



Honnêtement ? 
Non !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! ...   ... vous m'aviez cru ??????



ben... tu es vénérable sage maintenant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

attendez, attendez, ne partez pas, ils me reste 8880 messages avant d'atteindre moi aussi la sagesse... aidez moi, avec un peu de courage, on y est dans quelques heures...    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Tiens il faudrait ptet que je lise les premiers posts de ce thread, pour savoir de quoi on parle au fait


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il faudrait ptet que je lise les premiers posts de ce thread, pour savoir de quoi on parle au fait



effectivement c'est une bonne idée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Tiens ! je vais fêter ça dignement !!!!!!  
Ce soir, je rentre à la maison ... sans m'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer (déjà ça, faut le faire !!!), j'arrive dans le salon, fixe ma femme droit dans les yeux et l'index dressé (à défaut d'autre chose...  ) je vais lui dire : "Tu vois ce truc tout blanc dans le coin ... c'est MON Mac ! Et ce soir ... c'est Web à outrance ... jusqu'à dégueuler sur la moquette (euh pardon SM) ... ta demi-heure, tu peux te la carrer où tu veux ... ce soir, c'est ... c'est ... BROADWAY !!!!"  

ps : si quelqu'un tombe par hasard sur l'article : "comment remantibuler votre iBook en images et en 10 leçons" ... ben je suis preneur pour demain matin à la première heure !!!   :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il faudrait ptet que je lise les premiers posts de ce thread, pour savoir de quoi on parle au fait



C'est surtout que c'est un sujet technique qui a été scindé et déplacé ici !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> P....... l'orgasme de la victoire ...     la gueule à terre mais des étoiles plein les yeux !!!!
> J'y suis ... enfin !!! Adieu "Vieux Briscard" de mes deux !!!!  A moi le "Vénérable Sage" ...  :rateau:
> L'occasion de prendre de nouvelles résolutions ... ne plus poster de nasivetés ... éviter le pipi-caca à ras du trottoir ... plus de calembours foireux ... rien que du sérieux, du tendre et du gnangnan...
> Merci à vous, toutes et tous ... merci d'abord pour les "coups de pouce" (  ) ... merci surtout d'être là depuis plus de 3 ans ...
> Je vous aime ..... :love:  :love:  :love:



bienvenue au club   

_les résolutiins, ça va, ça vient..._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! je vais fêter ça dignement !!!!!!
> Ce soir, je rentre à la maison ... sans m'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer (déjà ça, faut le faire !!!), j'arrive dans le salon, fixe ma femme droit dans les yeux et l'index dressé (à défaut d'autre chose...  ) je vais lui dire : "Tu vois ce truc tout blanc dans le coin ... c'est MON Mac ! Et ce soir ... c'est Web à outrance ... jusqu'à dégueuler sur la moquette (euh pardon SM) ... ta demi-heure, tu peux te la carrer où tu veux ... ce soir, c'est ... c'est ... BROADWAY !!!!"
> 
> ps : si quelqu'un tombe par hasard sur l'article : "comment remantibuler votre iBook en images et en 10 leçons" ... ben je suis preneur pour demain matin à la première heure !!!   :love:



Heu Zebig... un MP de ton fils qui dit : "que la gueule !"...


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! je vais fêter ça dignement !!!!!!
> Ce soir, je rentre à la maison ... sans m'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer (déjà ça, faut le faire !!!), j'arrive dans le salon, fixe ma femme droit dans les yeux et l'index dressé (à défaut d'autre chose...  ) je vais lui dire : "Tu vois ce truc tout blanc dans le coin ... c'est MON Mac ! Et ce soir ... c'est Web à outrance ... jusqu'à dégueuler sur la moquette (euh pardon SM) ... ta demi-heure, tu peux te la carrer où tu veux ... ce soir, c'est ... c'est ... BROADWAY !!!!"
> 
> ps : si quelqu'un tombe par hasard sur l'article : "comment remantibuler votre iBook en images et en 10 leçons" ... ben je suis preneur pour demain matin à la première heure !!!   :love:




Devrait y avoir ça en cherchant bien sur MacBidouille !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Salut Lenny


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Bah voilà, un rendez-vous qui me coupe dans mon élan 

BRAVO TheBig


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Mon Vénérable TheBigounet...  :love: ​


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ben... tu es vénérable sage maintenant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue au club


Merci Lemmy !!!!  
En qualité de Vénérables Sages, nous avons une mission à remplir sur ce forum ... nous devons être les garants de la moralité et de la bonne tenue de tous les posteurs ici présents !!!
Le monde nous regarde ... ne le décevons pas !
C'est la raison pour laquelle, je préconise dès à présent, l'organisation d'une campagne "anti-flood" ... cette vérole des forums qui transforme de gentils posteurs en bêtes de somme bavantes et hagardes...
Certains, même, feraient n'importe quoi pour obtenir un statut supérieur ... prenons le problème à la base : supprimons tous les statuts inférieurs à "Vénérable Sage" et montons le compteur à 30.000 posts pour y parvenir (sauf pour ceux qui y sont déjà, bien entendu) ... la victoire sur le flood est à ce prix...  et que la Force soit avec nous ... (euh ! aurais-je déjà entendu ça autre part ???  )

ps : dans un même élan ... un petit bannissement pour spyro m'arrangerait bien !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>





			
				TheBig a dit:
			
		

> En qualité de Vénérables Sages, nous avons une mission à remplir sur ce forum ... nous devons être les garants de la moralité et de la bonne tenue de tous les posteurs ici présents !!!...



... moi je l'avais vu venir...


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : dans un même élan ... un petit bannissement pour spyro m'arrangerait bien !!!!


Allons bon, kesjaifait encore moi ???


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allons bon, kesjaifait encore moi ???



C'est, je pense, à cause d'une certaine personne...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allons bon, kesjaifait encore moi ???


...moi aussi, je veux emmener Nexka au septième ciel ... malheureusement, elle préfère les dragons à casquette à un vieux  B17 rapiécé et perdant de l'huile ...  
(soupir on) ... c'est la vie ... (soupir off)
   :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...moi aussi, je veux emmener Nexka au septième ciel ... malheureusement, elle préfère les dragons à casquette à un vieux B17 rapiécé et perdant de l'huile ...
> (soupir on) ... c'est la vie ... (soupir off)
> :love:



Tiens, je t'avais jamais imaginé en forteresse volante !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je t'avais jamais imaginé en forteresse volante !


... t'as vu ma mitrailleuse de queue ???


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je t'avais jamais imaginé en forteresse volante !


 Oui, je le voyais plus en bombardier léger. Un Marauder peut être


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

De... l'huile ?? T'es sûr ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmy !!!!



c'est un plaisir 



> C'est la raison pour laquelle, je préconise dès à présent, l'organisation d'une campagne "anti-flood" ... cette vérole des forums qui transforme de gentils posteurs en bêtes de somme bavantes et hagardes...



_attends un peu que j'ai fini de m'essuyer..._  :rateau:



> En qualité de Vénérables Sages, nous avons une mission à remplir sur ce forum ... nous devons être les garants de la moralité et de la bonne tenue de tous les posteurs ici présents !!!
> Le monde nous regarde ... ne le décevons pas !



et moi qui ne rêve que de retraite :mouais: 



> Certains, même, feraient n'importe quoi pour obtenir un statut supérieur ... prenons le problème à la base : supprimons tous les statuts inférieurs à "Vénérable Sage" et montons le compteur à 30.000 posts pour y parvenir (sauf pour ceux qui y sont déjà, bien entendu) ... la victoire sur le flood est à ce prix...  et que la Force soit avec nous ... (euh ! aurais-je déjà entendu ça autre part ???  )



une excellente initiative  :rateau: 



> ps : dans un même élan ... un petit bannissement pour spyro m'arrangerait bien !!!!



tout à fait d'accord, il étouffe la pauvre Nexka  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> De... l'huile ?? T'es sûr ?


Attend ... je vérifie mes couches ...!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'as vu ma mitrailleuse de queue ???


ben  c'est dans quelle sens mitrailleuse de queue 

"chienne de vie" ou "botteuse de fesses" :gratgratgrat:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2005)

Allez, pour passer le temps, une petite animation sympa. Chirac en slip de bain rose et bien entendu Bush for SECOND TERM !


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait d'accord, il étouffe la pauvre Nexka  :affraid:


Vous êtes que des méchants jaloux !!! 
Tout ça pour des cours de pilotage _
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je le voyais plus en bombardier léger. Un Marauder peut être


Tiens ! voilà une photo de sonny ... comme toujours, il a la trique !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy et TheBig en vénérables sages   
Y a pas à dire, il suffit d'attendre, on voit de tout !   

Sur ce, chers collègues de tranche, n'en profitez pas pour mettre le souk dans notre cambuse, je viens de passer la serpillière et je suis pas prêt de recommencer


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...perdant de l'huile ...


par là :


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'as vu ma mitrailleuse de queue


Solution


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy et TheBig en vénérables sages
> Y a pas à dire, il suffit d'attendre, on voit de tout !
> 
> Sur ce, chers collègues de tranche, n'en profitez pas pour mettre le souk dans notre cambuse, je viens de passer la serpillière et je suis pas prêt de recommencer



une vraie fée du logis, ce Luc    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une vraie fée du logis, ce Luc    :rateau:


Euh ! Luc, Lemmy ...
Séparons-nous ...    ... vont encore faire des allusions aux "vieux de la vieille" ou aux "Pieds Nickelés" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Sonny ... !!! arrête !!! t'exagères !!!!!   






 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Sonny ... !!! arrête !!! t'exagères !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rassures-toi, TheBig, c'est pour le ravitaillement et non l'inverse  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rassures-toi, TheBig, c'est pour le ravitaillement et non l'inverse  :rateau:


Tidju ! les gars qui volent avec ça ... doivent vachement loucher en revenant de mission !!!!
   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! les gars qui volent avec ça ... doivent vachement loucher en revenant de mission !!!!
> :love:




mais non ......juste un peu ballonés


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:



 ava?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ava?



ava


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

ava gardner


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ava gardner



Tout est dans le regard


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Tibo !  :love:
En route pour les 10000 ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tibo !  :love:
> En route pour les 10000 ?


Mon dieu mais c'est une épidémie !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

on est repartit pour un tour?


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Et personne ne se préoccupe des 998 posts de Nexka !!   
(Si, moi !  :love:  :love:  :love: )


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et personne ne se préoccupe des 998 posts de Nexka !!
> (Si, moi !  :love:  :love:  :love: )



Allez Nexka, un petit effort !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tibo !  :love:
> En route pour les 10000 ?


 Comment ça???? y'est toujours pas


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

global, tu passes les 26000 ce soir? ou tu ne te sens pas a la hauteur?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Et si je tentais les 4000 ?


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Tiens ? Je suis de nouveau en chlapettes.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et si je tentais les 4000 ?



Et moi les 5000 ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

il y a un multi défis ce soir


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? Je suis de nouveau en chlapettes.




C'est à dire ? 
Tu as fait l'ascenseur dans quel sens ?


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il y a un multi défis ce soir


 naaaaaaan ! Pas moi, j'ai du boulot.  Allez, je vais jusque 3860 et j'arrête. 



_voilà_


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire ?
> Tu as fait l'ascenseur dans quel sens ?


 là, je viens de remonter. 



_ah merde, c'est foutu pour les 3860_


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de remonter.
> 
> 
> 
> _ah merde, c'est foutu pour les 3860_



Qui qui t'avait fait descendre ? :mouais:

_Ouais et là, bien foutu _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de remonter.  ...


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

bon, ben maintenant ça va commencer à être difficile de redescendre à l'Olympe.  
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça???? y'est toujours pas



Patience et longueur de temps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Qui qui t'avait fait descendre ? :mouais:...



C'est vrai ça !... qui ???      :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Patience et longueur de temps



... font plus que force ni que rage.

Mais parfois, on peut accélérer...


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Qui qui t'avait fait descendre ? :mouais:


je l'avais réclamé :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais réclamé :love:




Ah c'est vrai !   

_Fais-moi mal Johnny-Johnny !!_


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais réclamé :love:



tu veux encore du rouge?


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu veux encore du rouge?



Attends qu'il soit entré à l'Olympe !


----------



## Dieu (20 Janvier 2005)

prout


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> prout


 mais keskidiii ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> prout



burp !!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais keskidiii ?



5l dit juste que le compteur de post de certain va retomber, comme par miracle, à zéro. 
Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> global, tu passes les 26000 ce soir? ou tu ne te sens pas a la hauteur?  :rateau:



J'avais pas que ça à faire


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

faire et defaire, c'est toujours travailler


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Il y travaille et c'ets pour bientôt


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ben... tu es vénérable sage maintenant...


Et c'est pas au vieux s..ge qu'on apprend à faire la grimace


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas un gros mot *singe*, tu peux l'écrire en entier, à moins que...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Janvier 2005)

bizard


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bizard


Blizzard tu veux dire ? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Blizzard tu veux dire ? :mouais:


 toi aussi tu trouve ça bizarre ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez dit bizard, comme c'est bizarre ! :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Janvier 2005)

Je me jette du pont pour apprendre a ecrire bizarre


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Y a de l'echo   

_(tiens je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai un peu merdé le post en question, au niveau du début)._ :hein:


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a de l'echo
> 
> _(tiens je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai un peu merdé le post en question, au niveau du début)._ :hein:



J'avais pas vu ! 
Comme quoi, les grands esprits se rencontrent !   

Mais c'est bizarre, quand même, cette façon qu'ont certains d'écrire bizarre, "bizard"... :hein:
Serait-ce le fruit consanguin du hasard et du bizarre ? 
Bizarre, en tous cas...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu !
> Comme quoi, les grands esprits se rencontrent !
> 
> Mais c'est bizarre, quand même, cette façon qu'ont certains d'écrire bizarre, "bizard"... :hein:
> ...


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

- Quand je dis que les grands esprits se rencontrent ?
--> Spyro et moi avons, avec "bizarre, bizarre", fait référence à une réplique célèbre du film "Drôle de drame" avec Louis Jouvet(c'est lui qui dit la réplique) et Michel Simon(excellent film, si tu as l'occasion de le voir !  )...

- Ou quand je dis " Serait-ce le fruit consanguin du hasard et du bizarre ?"
--> *Biz*arre + has*ard* = bizard ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Quand j'étais en cm2, nous sommes aller en classe verte, et pendant la réunion d'information, l'instit de l'autre classe de cm2 à dit "nous verrons surement des Isards" 
Et mon Instit il a dit "zizarre, vous avez dit zizarre?? Comme c'est zizarre..."    

C'était un marrant mon maitre :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> --> Spyro et moi avons, avec "bizarre, bizarre", fait référence à une réplique célèbre du film "Drôle de drame" avec Louis Jouvet(c'est lui qui dit la réplique) et Michel Simon(excellent film, si tu as l'occasion de le voir !  )...


Qu'est-ce que nous sommes cultivés tout de même


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que nous sommes cultivés tout de même



Je me disais aussi que ça arrosait souvent.


----------



## rezba (22 Janvier 2005)

L'est _bizarde_, votre discussion. Y'a pas que de la pomme.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'est _bizarde_, votre discussion. Y'a pas que de la pomme.



Y'aurait pas comme un petit goût de betterave? ...


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Y en a aussi


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je me jette du pont pour apprendre a ecrire bizarre


 :hein: ça c'est pas bizarre : c'est etrange ! :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y en a aussi



Il y a de tout dedans... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86055


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ça c'est pas bizarre : c'est etrange ! :hosto:



Etrange?? Vous avez dit etrange?? Comme c'est étrange!!   




Mouais  :mouais: Tout de suite ça sonne moins bien...  :hein:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

je sais, c'est déconcertant non ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'est _bizarde_, votre discussion. Y'a pas que de la pomme.




On a arrêté la production, les clients devenaient aveugles !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On a arrêté la production, les clients devenaient aveugles !



   Les bretons ont la même approche déséspérée de l'alcool que nous autres    Question de culture... La scène de la cuite des tontons est cultissime en corse... que c'en est même impossible à décrire... :love:


----------

